# Lightroom Magazine



## Lynnie (May 28, 2014)

Can I purchase a Hard Copy of Lightroom Magazine? I don't always get to read magazines right away and like to keep them as references. Thanks, Lynnie


----------



## clee01l (May 28, 2014)

I think Lightroom Magazine is an online only product from KelbyOne.  There is no connection between KelbyOne and this user run forum.


----------



## Lynnie (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for responding. Enjoy your evening.


----------

